# Asherman's Syndrome anyone?



## Lilirose

Hi ladies

after 4 years TTCing, 4 IVFs, a year on Napro I have just been diagnosed with Asherman's Syndrome.  Fairly gutted, nothing I read online is very positive. Gynae thinks it's from one of two D&Cs i had a few years ago for bb (not pregnancy).  Has anyone else been diagnosed ith it and if so, what happened? Did you get treatment, did it work?

thanks

Lx


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi Lilirose. I was diagnosed with Ashermans syndrome in 2009, I needed two operations to cut away the scar tissue and each time I had a coil fitted and had HRT for a month afterwards to encourage regrowth of the womb lining. I successfully conceived naturally 3 months after the last operation. I would recommend you have a look at www.ashermans.org and maybe join the yahoo support group. There are two main Ashermans specialists in the UK, just let me know if you'd like their names and contact details.

Don't despair, it can be treated and you can successfully go on to conceive afterwards.

Helen x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lilirose

Hi Helenlouisey

thanks for your reply, sorry am only seeing it now x

So I had my surgery to remove my adhesions in december.  My doc said he removed around 95% of them and gave me around a 20% chance of them coming back.  He put the balloon in me which overlapped with the HRT he put me on after about 3 days.  I am due back to him next month to check if the adhesions have grown back, to see whether I have any endo and to check my tubes.  

I am worried about the timing of the next lap as it's supposed to be between CD7-21 but as my AF didn't turn up for ages after I finished the HRT, my cycle's messed up a bit and I think i'll be on at most CD5 by the time of the operation.  Doc says that's ok but I'm still worried I'll go in and find that they can't do the surgery if i'm too early in my cycle.

From reading the Yahoo group (which I'm on) it's seems delayed/non-existent AF is not unusual after HRT. Such a pain though.

It's great to hear you conceived naturally.  I've done 4 IVFs which I've since learnt could never have worked with the Asherman's.  I'm 40 in October so time is seriously ticking at this stage.  

I know of the A lister doctors in the UK, I was thinking of going to Dr. Lower, but my doc here (and another one I asked about him) said he would be well capable of doing the op - he did it with microscissors as well which I know is the right way.  I will see how the next op goes and decide whether a visit to Mr. Lower is necessary then I think...

How was your lining after the first op?  The adhesions had obviously grown back?

Lx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Haven't had this myself but I know a girl on my local thread did but after an operation had further tx and now has a beautiful baby boy   xx


----------



## Lilirose

Hi Isobel

thanks for that, love hearing success stories after Asherman's  

Lx


----------

